# Anyone Own A Ute Or Van?



## Pollux (12/2/10)

Figured this section is a good spot to place this one.

I've recently purchased a fridgemate and got it all wired up and good, only problem is the lack of a fridge for it to run. Normally I'd call my brother in law as he owns a ute, but he has recently joined the army and I have no idea who has his ute (if he even still owns it).

It's getting rather frustrating seeing fridges go for peanuts or less on ebay/gumtree and not being able to go grab one myself, I don't think the magna is made to take the weight......


So just a general shout out, is there anyone who may be in a position to help me out if I find a fridge. Naturally I'll chuck in some beer and some fuel money for your trouble.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Fents (12/2/10)

maybe easier to find a mate/neighbour with a towball and hire one of those big cage trailers from a servo?


----------



## MarkBastard (12/2/10)

Pollux you live in an apartment right?

I reckon you should get a bar fridge for fermenting. It'll fit in the Magna (I used to own a Magna) on the back seat.

You can even get two and stand them on top of each other. Perfect.


----------



## eric8 (12/2/10)

I could have, but it's going to the big crusher to be turned into a cube of metal today.


----------



## Pollux (12/2/10)

Mark, yeah but the entire brewery bar the keg fridge is down in the garage which you can reverse a ute straight into. And a bar fridge fits in the back seat of a magna sedan? Hell, I'll give it a go.

Fents: That's one thing I never thought of, I kept thinking about having to hire a ute/van but now that I think about it one of the boys at work has an Explorer with a towball.......Might be time to hit him up.

Eric: That is sad news, no-one likes watching a ute being crushed.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/2/10)

Mate I've had a few bar fridges in the back of my old 98 magna sedan.


----------



## Pollux (12/2/10)

Awesome, same model.....

Right, days off next week I am on fridge hunt.


----------



## bricho (12/2/10)

Balmain Rentals has real cheap ute and van rental, i have rented trucks from them but i think you can rent utes and vans by the hour? Not the newest fleet but im not worried.

Edit: heres the rates page:

http://www.balmainrentals.com.au/rates.html

Trucks, Utes & Vans - Hourly Rates​ 
1 hour
2 hours
3 hours
4 hours
 
$16.50 + 66c/km travelled (incl. fuel & km)
$27.50 + 66c/km travelled (incl. fuel & km)
$38.50 + fuel + 22c/km (over 50km)
$49.50 + fuel + 22c/km (over 75km)


----------



## Pollux (12/2/10)

Just need to make sure I have the $500 spare for the deposit.

EDIT: Ohhh, they have dropped it to $400 now.


----------



## glennheinzel (12/2/10)

eric8 said:


> I could have, but it's going to the big crusher to be turned into a cube of metal today.



:icon_offtopic: Is that a No Chill cube?


----------



## Tanga (10/1/11)

Bunnings hire utes out by the hour too. Or at least our local one does.

You know about keeping it upright / giving the coolant time to settle if you absolutely have to lay it down, yeah?



EDIT: http://www.bunnings.com.au/services_trailer-hire.aspx

I'm sure I saw a sign with utes as well. If you need some stuff from Bunnings free is a pretty good price for a trailer and you can pick up the fridge on the way home.


----------



## barls (10/1/11)

Tanga said:


> Bunnings hire utes out by the hour too. Or at least our local one does.
> 
> You know about keeping it upright / giving the coolant time to settle if you absolutely have to lay it down, yeah?
> 
> ...


i think hes good 9 months later. thanks for the helpful info though


----------



## Tanga (10/1/11)

lol - oops. Just saw it at the top of the list. So the Spam Assassin isn't just posting in up to date threads.


----------



## barls (10/1/11)

no it isnt. bad spambot bad.


----------



## HoppingMad (10/1/11)

Quick someone poison it with infected beer.


----------



## Tanga (10/1/11)

Nooooooooooooooooooo!

Don't you know, beer (the nastier the better) is what robots run on.


----------



## HoppingMad (10/1/11)

(Slaps hand to forehead). Oh no! I've just doomed us all!

While we're off topic Nigerian Bank Deposit of Viagra Prozac and Vioxx anyone?


----------



## DUANNE (10/1/11)

ahh another futurama fan.


----------



## Tanga (10/1/11)

BEERHOG said:


> ahh another futurama fan.



:icon_cheers: 

Explains why we've got so many bots at the moment.


----------



## Pollux (11/1/11)

Fridge is all good and sorted.........


----------

